# Princeton Tec Apex 130 Lumen Model other options



## MorpheusT1 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have been looking around for a new Headlamp for a while now at a affordable price.
Needs to be lightweight and use readily available batteries for emergencies.

I do not like AAA versions as they do not provide enough runtime and brightness.

I have had a PT Apex 60 Lumen version (4AA type) which i upgraded with a Seoul emitter.
But it has seen some abuse and has cracked several places especially around screws..probably due to overtorquing of scews and bumping against stuff.Not many options in the Headlamp department in this category imho.
Ive read most of the threads and looked at most of what is available..
*

Which brought me back to the PT Apex newer versions.Ive been eyballing the 80 Lumen version for a while now and thought that it might cut it without modding,but today i notcied upgraded specs from Princeton Tec.
The PT Apex now features 130 Lumens.*
Im not sure if it has come out yet and what emitter it uses.
Seems if i wait a little while i dont need to upgrade the emitter myself.



*Thoughts?*
*Experiences?*
*Inside info?*
*Other lights comming out in the near future that takes AA batteries and can take a beatig with lots of Power when i need it?*

*
Beeing a Nut about the best lights is not always fun...the quest never ends.
*

*I guess i just should buy a couple of the Lupine Headlamps and be done with it..*
*Tesla X *and *Wilma X*.is mighty tempting and rechargeable

.:candle: Nope...do not have the cash.



We need someone of the skilled people here at CPF to make the perfect headlamp,because for me it does not exist yet..
Yep im on the preorder for the Saint...but im not holding my breath for it yet..


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 4, 2008)

I was looking at that page either yesterday or the day before yesterday, and it still said 80 lumen! Funny thou, the runtime remains same as 80 lumen at 2.5 hours regulated.

Now if only they put the damn low mode first before hi...


----------



## NoFair (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice find And from a Noggin

I have 2 Apex lights running warm binned Seouls, but might get one of these to check out or give the wife

I think the Seoul modded lights are at least 130 lumens so the brightness increase will be marginal. 

Looking forward to impressions from the first people who get them.

Sverre


----------



## mba1964 (Nov 5, 2008)

I JUST CALLED PT AND THE SALES REP TOLD ME THEY ARE ACTUALLY IN PRODUCTION AND STARTED SHIPPING THE 130 LUMEN MODELS OUT ABOUT 2 WEEKS AGO TO THE BIGGER RETAILERS. HE ALSO MENTIONED THAT IF YOU WANT TO BE SURE YOU ARE GETTING THE 130 LUMEN VERSION IT WOULD BE ADVISIBLE TO DO AN "IN STORE" PURCHASE SO THAT YOU CAN VISUALLY INSPECT THE PACKAGED LIGHT TO VERIFY THAT IT IS INDEED THE 130 LUMEN AND NOT AN OLDER MODEL 60 LUMEN OR 80 LUMEN. I ASKED HIM IF THE NEW MODEL WAS USING THE REBEL AND HE HESITATED AND THEN SAID "NO, IT IS THE MAXBRIGHT AND THAT THEY FELT IT WAS THE BRIGHTEST AND BEST CHOICE AT THIS TIME"??? I AM NEW TO ALL THIS, SO I WASN'T SURE WHAT ELSE TO ASK HIM. :thinking: HOPE THIS INFO HELPS!


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hei Sverre 





Thanks for the info 
Maxbright led.. 



Nice way to get away with using whatever led they choose without having to notify the users/buyers.


Either way i will try my best to get some of those.Seems like a good choice without having to open the lamp for modding.

Eventually i will mod it but it is nice to get one and keep the Warranty intact for once.
Those plastic molds a to brittle to mess around with unless neceasserary.


----------



## NoFair (Nov 5, 2008)

They should be great for gifts since they will be very bright and still under warranty

Can't see it replacing my old Seouled Apex pro running 2 18650s though. 

If they use K2 or Rebels the tint might be great and force me to get one for myself as well

Sverre


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Nov 5, 2008)

My thoughts exactly,

Have you made a separate battery pack for yours?

Pictures/details Please


Benny


----------



## NoFair (Nov 5, 2008)

MorpheusT1 said:


> My thoughts exactly,
> 
> Have you made a separate battery pack for yours?
> 
> ...


 
2 18650s in a cut up 2 C-cell holder together with 2 spare cells and the normal 2 cr123 holder for the pro stuffed in a small Maxpedition pouch. 








I do have a smaller holder from an older Petzl headlamp, but the Maxped pouch gets used the most. 

I was thinking of modding one of the Go tubes from 4sevens, but haven't gotten around to it yet. That will be small and waterproof


----------



## mba1964 (Nov 5, 2008)

FYI if anyone may be interested....I emailed brightguy.com and got a reply that he should have a shipment of the new 130 lumen Apex in about 10 days...anyone have any info for any other dealer that has them yet? Don't really want to wait that long to place an order...need this baby for deer hunting  (no, I'm not gonna go poaching!!! )


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Nov 6, 2008)

NoFair said:


> 2 18650s in a cut up 2 C-cell holder together with 2 spare cells and the normal 2 cr123 holder for the pro stuffed in a small Maxpedition pouch.
> 
> 
> I do have a smaller holder from an older Petzl headlamp, but the Maxped pouch gets used the most.
> ...




Nice setup,
Ive been thinking about doing something like that.
Maybe in a Small Watertight case with Litemanias wires/Battery packs.

I have emailed Lighthound about the 130 Lumen version.
He said he would check.
How is Brightguy with international orders?
Benny


----------



## stepRideR_Ant (Nov 7, 2008)

it looks like Apex is the best headlamp for that price
but i can't find 130 lumen version anywhere...
would appreaciate any info on the sellers in US
thanx!


----------



## mba1964 (Nov 7, 2008)

MorpheusT1 said:


> Nice setup,
> Ive been thinking about doing something like that.
> Maybe in a Small Watertight case with Litemanias wires/Battery packs.
> 
> ...


 

The following from Brightguy.com website:

*International Orders:*
Orders shipping outside the US are shipped via UPS (United Parcel Service). For online international orders, the BrightGuy website calculates an estimated shipping charge. BrightGuy will send email notification of the actual shipping charge for customer approval before shipping and billing. Note - *BrightGuy does not ship international orders via the postal service.* 

Hope this helps!:twothumbs


----------



## mba1964 (Nov 7, 2008)

stepRideR_Ant said:


> it looks like Apex is the best headlamp for that price
> but i can't find 130 lumen version anywhere...
> would appreaciate any info on the sellers in US
> thanx!


 
stepRideR_Ant:
See post #9


----------



## major (Nov 7, 2008)

im very new to all this and mainly want a light for fishing so how can i tell how many lumens the Princeton Tec Apex is if i get one,is there a way to tell???


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 7, 2008)

MorpheusT1 said:


> How is Brightguy with international orders?
> Benny



Checked with them before, they refuse to do USPS so you are looking at extra $50 to $100 in fees and 100% chance of dinged by customs from UPS.

Now I get stuff from Marc at edcdepot.com, very good USPS shipping rate, and he can order pretty much any stuff if you email and ask.


----------



## mba1964 (Nov 7, 2008)

major said:


> im very new to all this and mainly want a light for fishing so how can i tell how many lumens the Princeton Tec Apex is if i get one,is there a way to tell???


 
major,
I think the only way to be 100% certain is by physically looking at the specs on the factory packaging that the light is in. If you call or email a trusted reputable dealer, such as the many discussed in these forums, perhaps you could "personally" get them to hand pick one that has either the 80 lumen or 130 lumen (if available) model you desire for you. I am also very new to this, so if any veterans could help, we are all ears!


----------



## nemulhuman (Nov 10, 2008)

Yea, seems like no-one and no-ones brother wants to cop to having the elusive 'APEXR' as it was differentiated to me by a PT sales rep. My guess is they don't want to be caught holding on to the 60/80s and whatever.. pfffft!
I contacted @ 8 or so of the 'big' sellers, none said they had it in stock. I gave up. Noticed the 'buy it now' *shopatron *option on PT's updated _new and improved 130 lumen Tec APEX _product page. Took me straight to _*my cart*, _thought the 84.00 price tag a tad much but thought :thumbsup:! and bought 3, then went to check out and saw that I was about to buy 3- 80 lumen models... :toilet: . apparently not even PT wants to come off the mountain of free-range headlamps they've stockpiled.? I gotta be missing something.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Nov 12, 2008)

The 130 Lumen version is available through Brightguy now.


----------



## stepRideR_Ant (Nov 12, 2008)

MorpheusT1 said:


> The 130 Lumen version is available through Brightguy now.


 
thx!
actually black apex is "available after 11/18/08" 
but i bought it anyway, i hope i'll get it in a week or so

$68.95 (without shipping) for 130 lumen
and $50 for 80 lumen version
pretty reasonable


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Nov 12, 2008)

I got the Camo and Orange versions as they were in stock.


----------



## cave dave (Nov 13, 2008)

Orange seems the most prone to cracking. Or maybe they all just crack and its easier to see in the orange.


----------



## Ace12 (Nov 13, 2008)

Anyone have any beamshots of the 130 lumen version?????


Also, is the output 130 lumens for the full 7 hours, then declining? 

I'm trying to decide if i want to buy this light. Seems to be the best on the market at this time. All I use right now is my original argo HP.


----------



## Mark620 (Nov 14, 2008)

NoFair said:


> 2 18650s in a cut up 2 C-cell holder together with 2 spare cells and the normal 2 cr123 holder for the pro stuffed in a small Maxpedition pouch.



Things I have found with this type of set-up is:

1. with protected cells you get no warning that the batteries are exhausted. The battery protection shuts down at about 5.5V - the Apex warns of low batteries at 4.something volts.

2. If you run the light on high for a long period of time the thermal circuit kicks in and the light shuts down for about 15 min. This does not happen with 4 ea. AA's because they lack the power to actually run the light on max for an extended time. NOTE: this is with the SCC upgrade.


----------



## NoFair (Nov 14, 2008)

Mark620 said:


> Things I have found with this type of set-up is:
> 
> 1. with protected cells you get no warning that the batteries are exhausted. The battery protection shuts down at about 5.5V - the Apex warns of low batteries at 4.something volts.
> 
> 2. If you run the light on high for a long period of time the thermal circuit kicks in and the light shuts down for about 15 min. This does not happen with 4 ea. AA's because they lack the power to actually run the light on max for an extended time. NOTE: this is with the SCC upgrade.


 
I think the low temperatures here have prevented 2. from happening, never seen it and have been running both my Apexes with Seouls for hours on high.

1. isn't a big issue for me since I get quite a few 18650s for free. They don't have over discharge protection, but they are the best cells around (Sanyo, Sony and Panasonic)

I do test them and would toss them if they get over discharged.

Sverre


----------



## Bdr1783 (Nov 15, 2008)

Just wondering I just bought a pt apex 4aa 80 lumen headlamp is it worth buying the new 130 or just upgrading?? just wonder which was the way to go. also what is the difference in the led's? My girlfriend has the 60 lumen light and there is a noticable difference in the spot and the leds. is this difference also more on the 130 vs the 80??


----------



## coors (Jan 25, 2009)

NoFair said:


> 2 18650s in a cut up 2 C-cell holder together with 2 spare cells and the normal 2 cr123 holder for the pro stuffed in a small Maxpedition pouch.



I found this older thread and could not believe it when I saw this setup. Is not the 8.4v too much for the driver/emitters to handle? I just bought the new 130_lumen Apex Pro and thought that I had to use primary cr123 batteries, only. Would using my AW rcr123 cells have any long term ill effects?
Also, I noticed that Princeton Tec is offering a belt pack Apex Extreme model (8 AA cells) http://www.princetontec.com/?q=node/119 . This model looks like the only one of the 3x new Apex models that has the Rebel emitter. Why would PT not offer the Rebel emitter in either the Apex (4x AA) or Apex Pro (2x CR123)?


----------



## NoFair (Jan 26, 2009)

Princeton Tec stated a good while back that the Apex could handle 8.4V and mine has done so a long time

I haven't seen anywhere that the 8AA Extreme uses a Rebel, I think all use Seoul leds. The heads on the Pro and 4AA is the same AFAIK. 

The Extreme runs two 4AA banks in parallel so it should use the same electronics.

Sverre

PS! My Pro has been using 2 R123s as well


----------



## coors (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi,
Thanks for responding. Concerning the Rebel emitter in the Apex Extreme: http://www.princetontec.com/?q=node/119 if you go to this link, which is the PT Apex Extreme specification page on Princeton Tec's site, on the right hand side they do specify that the Extreme comes with the Rebel emitter. However over at Bright Guy's site, http://www.brightguy.com/products/Princeton_Tec_APEX_Extreme.php , there is no mention of the Rebel in the Extreme's product writeup. So, maybe Princeton Tec's own specification page is misprinted.
Thanks for the Li-Ion info, also. That's really good news to me, as cr123 batts can get to be quite the expense. And I'm wondering, since the Apex boasts regulated circuitry, wouldn't it stay in regulation longer with Li-Ion?


----------



## NoFair (Jan 27, 2009)

coors said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for responding. Concerning the Rebel emitter in the Apex Extreme: http://www.princetontec.com/?q=node/119 if you go to this link, which is the PT Apex Extreme specification page on Princeton Tec's site, on the right hand side they do specify that the Extreme comes with the Rebel emitter. However over at Bright Guy's site, http://www.brightguy.com/products/Princeton_Tec_APEX_Extreme.php , there is no mention of the Rebel in the Extreme's product writeup. So, maybe Princeton Tec's own specification page is misprinted.
> Thanks for the Li-Ion info, also. That's really good news to me, as cr123 batts can get to be quite the expense. And I'm wondering, since the Apex boasts regulated circuitry, wouldn't it stay in regulation longer with Li-Ion?


 
Runtimes will be shorter with rechargeables since they contain less energy than a non rechargeable. Both cell types keep the Apex in regulation untill the cells are pretty much dead. 

Strange that the Extreme is rebel when the others seem to be Seoul leds.. as long as it bright it is great 

Sverre


----------



## coors (Jan 27, 2009)

I just did a max-runtime test with some new AW RCR123's and mine got 1hr13mins, at which point the light went out. Yes the SSC is bright, but I really don't care for the beam very much. Maybe a reflector could give it more of a narrow throw, which I need for riding my bicycle in foggy conditions.


----------



## MikeyT (Jan 28, 2009)

I recently purchased an Apex Pro. I no longer have the packaging - is there any other way to tell whether it's a 130 lumen light or one of the older models?


----------

